# Neu in Coburg



## everywhere.local (2. April 2013)

Hallo Leute,

ich wohne ab Mitte April in Coburg und habe keinen Plan von der Location.
Kann mir bitte wer weiterhelfen?

Ich bin 25 und fahre seit ca 13 Jahren MTB. Die meiste Zeit verbringe ich eigentlich mit 4X und artverwandtem. Allerdings habe ich auch sehr viel Spaß an Freeride und vor allem Downhill. Seit kurzem habe ich noch (neben 4X Fully, 4X Hardtail und Downhill Bike) ein Race BMX (saß noch nie drauf).
Technisch bin ich ziemlich fit, nicht ganz langsam, aber mit Sicherheit kein Pro.

Nun zu meinem Anliegen: gibt es hier Leute im Raum Coburg, die sich vorstellen könnten, ab und zu mal mit mir zu Biken? Bin auch gern für Ausflüge nach Osternohe (war ich noch nie), ins Fichtelgebirge oder an den Geißkopf zu haben.

Weiterhin würde ich wieder zum Mitteldeutschen 4Cross Cup fahren wollen.

Aber erstmal die Basics:
- Wo sind die Pumptracks?
- Was gibts für Spots in und um Coburg?
- Gibt es eine Dual/4X/BMX-Strecke in der Nähe?
- Was gibt es noch so für Ausflugsziele für Gravity-Biker im 100km Umkreis?


vielen Dank erstmal und vielleicht bis bald 


Basti


----------



## Meiki (2. April 2013)

Moin, bin zwar auch noch ned so lang in coburg, kenn aber mittlerweile ein paar ecken.
Wollte die kommende saison eh mehr in coburg fahren.

gibt insgesamt drei parks in ca. 100km umkreis: Osternohe, Ochsenkopf und Steinach(was gleich ums eck is)

skatepark gibts nen richtig großen und ne kleine halle mit ner Minirampe drin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## everywhere.local (3. April 2013)

Hallo @Meiki,

vielen Dank erstmal. Das klingt ja gar nicht mal übel. Silbersattel wusste ich gar nicht. Das ist ja echt n Katzensprung. Ich würde mich freuen, wenn wir ab und zu mal zusammen fahren könnten. Wenn ich mir so deine Bilder anschau, kann ich ja auch noch n bissl was von dir lernen 

Hast nen Pumptrack gefunden?


----------



## Meiki (3. April 2013)

ja klar,können gerne öfters fahren gehen!

pumptrack im klassischen sinne hab ich leider noch nicht gefunden, wär aber cool mal was zu starten oder so


----------



## Warlord_Biker (5. April 2013)

Hallo Leute, ich komm aus Kronach was ungefähr 30 km von Coburg weg ist und wir sind auf der suche nach Trails da bei uns in der Stadt und Umgebung fast alle zerstört wurden. Wir wollten morgen wo fahren sind uns aber unschlüssig wo können ja auch mal zusammen fahren


----------



## everywhere.local (7. April 2013)

coole sache.
also ich bin erst ab 15. da. aber wenns dann wärmer wird, können wir uns ja zusammen tun.

weiß jemand zufällig noch was bzgl. 4X und/oder pumptrack?


----------



## matziie (10. April 2013)

Es gibt da was im Callenberger Forst, aber ich würde das eher als "schnellen" Dirtspot bezeichnen als einen Pumptrack  Es gab mal hinter dem Bike-und Outdoor Laden "Out Extreme" nen kleine coole Strecke (auch nicht klassisch Pumptrack), aber die ist glaub ich leider ziemlich verkommen.. 

Ansonsten gibt es in Coburg tolle Trails  Steinach ist auch immer einen Besuch wert.


----------



## Meiki (11. April 2013)

wolen wir kommende woche mal nachtmittags bisschen rollen gehen?


----------



## everywhere.local (12. April 2013)

Ich bin ab Sonntag da. Bringe erstmal nur mein hardtail mit. Habe nicht so viel Platz im Auto. Aber der Rest kommt die Woche drauf. 
Ich kann aber gern mitkommen. Muss nur mal schauen wie lange ich arbeite. 

Freu mich


----------



## Meiki (13. April 2013)

hab im moment auch nur mein bmx in coburg, würde ja also passen wenn man bisschen durch die stadt cruist und spots sucht


----------



## everywhere.local (16. April 2013)

Können wir nach Feierabend gern machen. Mittwoch oder Donnerstag?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Meiki (16. April 2013)

bin wegen uni wohl an beiden abenden verplant, ziemlich ätzend


----------



## everywhere.local (18. April 2013)

macht nix, dann halt nächste woche 
wollen wir vlt am 27. nach steinach?


----------



## everywhere.local (26. April 2013)

Kommt am Wochenende jemand mit in Steinach fahren?


----------

